# Clean exhaust filter



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

My clean exhaust filter light just came on (ENGINE POWER REDUCED) I have a 2008 duramax what is going on what can I do


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have a diesel...

Your truck is going into regen mode to burn the soot particles that are trapped in the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) that's mounted in the exhaust. Whenever this light comes on just drive it preferrably at highway speeds for ~ 10-15 miles in order to burn out the soot.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

The DPF is getting plugged. Mine did it around 130K miles. It would come and go. You can have a manual regen done by a shop (requires computer). Not sure I like that idea (extreem heat). I did a DPF delete on mine - mostly because it is a dedicated farm truck and I use it allot off road. I always worried about a grass fire caused by the DPF. Cost about the same to replace it or delete it. I notice no performance improvement with the delete but it does blow black smoke now. For a normal, street use truck, I would change the DPF.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

FishOnOne said:


> Sounds like you have a diesel...
> 
> Your truck is going into regen mode to burn the soot particles that are trapped in the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) that's mounted in the exhaust. Whenever this light comes on just drive it preferrably at highway speeds for ~ 10-15 miles in order to burn out the soot.


Diesel? Ya think... It's a Duramax! :headknock

And this is not a "going into Regen mode" issue as that does not trigger a reduced power event within the ECM unless the regens are no longer effectively cleaning the DPF or there is problem with the DEF/DPF emission contol system. Most commonly is when the DEF is not refilled and the system flags a problem following or in an attempt to initiate a regen, mitigates any possible engine damage and reduces power. Another reason is just as KEMPOC mentioned, the DPF is no longer serviceable, regens are ineffective and the resulting back pressure and heat buildup tell the ECM to back off.

The common theme with the ECM is to prevent engine damage - they are quite sensitive.

For best long term use, it's really got to be driven hard enough to get and keep the exhaust temps up and allow the motor to work like it's supposed to. Regens are not only more effective, but they are less frequent too.

Golden - how many miles do you have? IF you're out of warranty, probably time to start thinking about a programmer, DPF delete and EGR block or delete. That DPF is expensive...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

As Chris said..... 


I have an 08 with 56k on it. Im looking at all the deltes and a HnS Mini Max Programmer... Get rid of the issues all together and it will run ALLOT better as well


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Diesel? Ya think... It's a Duramax! :headknock
> 
> And this is not a "going into Regen mode" issue as that does not trigger a reduced power event within the ECM unless the regens are no longer effectively cleaning the DPF or there is problem with the DEF/DPF emission contol system. Most commonly is when the DEF is not refilled and the system flags a problem following or in an attempt to initiate a regen, mitigates any possible engine damage and reduces power. Another reason is just as KEMPOC mentioned, the DPF is no longer serviceable, regens are ineffective and the resulting back pressure and heat buildup tell the ECM to back off.
> 
> ...


.

It's a 2008 and it Doesn't have DEF :headknock But I did miss the Duramax part in the OP question.

And running low on DEF will not cause any engine damage, but will put the truck into a limp mode to force the driver to refill with DEF, otherwise everyone will ignore adding DEF to their trucks.

OP not knowing how many miles you have on the truck I think it's best to take it to a Chevy shop.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A 2008 duramax has a DPF/DOC and if something goes wrong with any of the 4 sensors or the DPF/DOC it will shut it down.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> A 2008 duramax has a DPF/DOC and if something goes wrong with any of the 4 sensors or the DPF/DOC it will shut it down.


Bingo...

The ECM's on these new diesels are all about protecting the motor and can/will reduce power at the littlest thing when related to the exhaust filtration.


----------

